# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι μαύρο κοβάλτιο κόκκινο μωσαικό

## xXx

δείτε μερικές φωτογραφίες και από αυτά τα πανέμορφα πουλιά

----------

